# Anybody feed San Franciso



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Bay Brand Brine Shrimp (freeze dried)? Looking to add one more item - a "treat" item - to the kids' diet and was wondering about this. Don't care for the idea of bloodworms. 

Also, anybody use Sera Bettagran? Any good? Yes, I love my NLS, but would like to add a bit more variety. :-D

TIA!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I have used The San Fransico Bay Brand products for more years then I care to mention..You won't and can't go wrong with any products in their product line. I am also looking at the Sera Bettagran and strongly thinking about buying a container...In case you missed all of my replies/posts about feeding/food...I don't think anyone will think that my one lone guy is spoiled...too much...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - thanks so much! 

Just ordered the shrimp AND the Sera Bettagran from the same seller. Waiting for an invoice with combined shipping because I'm thrifty - LOL!!! 

One thing - I can't find anywhere on the net that lists the ingredients of the Bettagran........  Guess I will have to wait till I get it.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I use the San Francisco Bay Brand frozen bloodworms. I'd say they work pretty good.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered the Sera Bettagran, also. Like you, I could not find much information on the actual ingrediants. They sure are stingy with sharing information on their product line. I was also wanting to try a couple of their other products too.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

What other of their products are you thinkin' on, luvmybetta?


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, I did order two products from the Sera product line when I placed my order. I ordered from EBay and just looked up Betta Food. There is one person whom sells Sera Products and that is where I placed my order. I ordered the Sera Bettagran (but, it is not a full size container..0.17 Oz...Sample packet..I am not sure why the Bettagran is the only food item that is a sample size..go figure). All of the other food items from this person are full size. Anyway, I also ordered the Sera Flake Variety container. It has 4 different flake foods within the container. After seeing a variety of people posting about flake foods and Betta feeding...I will probably have to live in a leper colony...with my Betta and his assorted pellets and flakes.:lol:....Anyway, this is the first order. If the Sera Bettagran works out after the taste test given by my guy and the reading of the packet with me, I will probably order the larger container. I have gotten several little old ladies (much like myself) into taking care of a new friend/pet..Betta. I can always find someone to give things away to or share with. I was also looking at trying their water conditioner. I seem to always want to try out new/different food and water conditioner. I always go back to using Prime (love Seachem products)...For some reason and I don't know why (even at my age)..Food and water conditioner just seems to call my name.:lol:...While I was checking out the catagory Betta food on EBay, I did notice that Seachem has a Betta pellet available. I don't know if this is a new item or if it has been available for awhile.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

The .17 is what I am getting also. Don't want to get TOO much first time around!!!! 

Nah - I won't send ya away for doing some flake with your guys! LOL!!! 

I always go back to Prime also. Matter of fact, I have now talked myself into just STAYING with Prime and be done with it!

Didn't know Seachem has a betta pellet - interesting. May have to try THAT!!!! 

Can you please post the link to the Sera seller? Just in case I NEED more stuff???? LOL, LOL, LOL!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the person/place from where I ordered:

http://stores.ebay.com/TINYS-POND-WORLD?_trksid=p4340.l2563


I am like you, I need to just stick with Prime and be done with it. Like I said something about food and water conditioner...they just won't leave me alone. LOL..I am now seriously condsidering the Seachem Betta pellets..See what I mean?...Just won't leave me alone.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok - that is where I ordered mine from also. Can't WAIT to get it!!! 

On your different types of food - do you feed different brand pellets on different days or just mix everything together? I'm talking about their regular food here & not the treat stuff. 

Thanks!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't mix brands/foods together. I just rotate brands/foods on each feeding (twice per day). I know that you mentioned using just regular food and how I feed. I just want to add that when it is treat time, I just feed the treat and that is all for that feeding.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok - thanks much for the info!!! 

Did you happen to get your order yet? I'm hoping I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok - soooo I go my order today and I have to admit I am a bit disappointed in the Bettagran. The first ingredient is fish meal and the second is wheat meal. 

Guess I will try it out, but doubt I will order any after this. Glad I only got the little 5g pouch to try!!!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I got my package today, too. I have to admit, I had higher expectations on the Sera Products then what I received. Like you, I am glad that it was just a sample packet on the Bettagran. They do include baby shrimp (that is the Gammurus listed on the ingrediants). I have no idea what percentage. I have fed Gammurus to fish in the past because it is an excellent source of roughage. On to the flake package: It is full size. It does not state any ingrediants outside of the added vitamins. I am not going to be exploring any more products from Sera. On the positive side: I did not spend much money just to try them. Another note: The Bettagran is just like the Tetra Granules only larger. Soooooo....Loooong......Sera.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"Soooooo....Loooong......Sera."

Same here! 

On the plus side, though - even though I don't normally feed the "kids" twice a day, I did today just to see how they would react to it. They WOLFED it down!!! Could it be the shrimp in there? Well, I also got the freeze-dried baby brine shimp (San Francisco Bay). 

Another plus - the pellets are easy to crumble so any fish any size would not have any trouble eating it.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to admit my guy actually jumps up and rips through the water to get to the Bettagran. I also have to admit that he does the very same thing when I tried a sample of one of each of the flakes in the 4 flake variety pack. I fed him the Bettagran this morning when I first received the package. I fed him a sample of one of each of the flakes after I got home from work. Just by watching his reaction to the food he is pleased. They could have a large amount of Gammarus in both the granule and flake. What bothers me the most is Sera as a company is secretive and stingy with their entire ingrediant list. Every fish that I fed Gammarus did the very same thing. They just snapped it up and couldn't seem to get enough.


----------

